# See if you can control yourself



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.haagen-dazs.com/reserve/pombar.html


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

okay i'm controlled.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm having a little trouble myself - that looks fantastic!!!!

BillyBarue


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I just crapped my pants.






Guess I lose. :hn


----------

